# What is meant by the word "grooming"?



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am confused!  I am watching another thread and some peoples say they have their doggie "groomed" once a month, or once a week, or whatever. Now "grooming" can mean a bath and a blow dry or it can mean a haircut. What do you mean when you say you have your doggie "groomed"?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a general , all encompassing term for pet husbandry. from butt baths to breakfast lol


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have figured out over time the grooming thing needs to be once a month if I want to keep their coat longer in good condition. The groomer dematts and trims any areas I miss, which is usually alot. I try hard, but some areas are just difficult. I get graded.:biggrin1: Then she shampoos, conditions and blow dries. After that she does a haircut and nail trim. The groomer has saved me from many disasters


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> a general , all encompassing term for pet husbandry. from butt baths to breakfast lol


Gracias, tio David. Perhaps peoples should be more specific when they talk about "grooming."

I get a bath and a blow dry every 7 to 10 days. But in the last 16 months I have had just two haircuts (@ 9 mo. and @ 12 mo). So how often should I say I am groomed?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Gracias, tio David. Perhaps peoples should be more specific when they talk about "grooming."
> 
> I get a bath and a blow dry every 7 to 10 days. But in the last 16 months I have had just two haircuts (@ 9 mo. and @ 12 mo). So how often should I say I am groomed?
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


doesn't matter to me, if you get combed only you are getting groomed, in my book. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Gracias, tio David. Perhaps peoples should be more specific when they talk about "grooming."
> 
> I get a bath and a blow dry every 7 to 10 days. But in the last 16 months I have had just two haircuts (@ 9 mo. and @ 12 mo). So how often should I say I am groomed?
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


I think this varies SOOOO much. Those of us who keep our dogs in full coat, I think typically think of "groomed" as what I do pretty much every day. &#8230; Complete comb-out, clean his eyes, brush his teeth and put his hair in a top knot. Sometimes we skip a day or two. I also "bathe" him (and blow dry him) about once a week.

And I take him to the "groomer" for his nails and feet to be trimmed every three weeks. But I don't consider those trips to the groomer as "a grooming", and he never goes there with any mats in his coat.

I think some people go completely in the other direction, and don't do much of anything at home, in between trips to the professional groomer. So for them, That trip to the groomer, which typically includes a bath, blow dry, hair cut and nails, is what they call "grooming".

And then, of course, there are all the people who are some where in between those two extremes. So I don;t think there IS one set "definition".


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think your right... Every day when I come home from work in the morning I always brush and comb my two before going to sleep. They have already gone for their morning walk and need to be fluffed. When I wake up I brush their teeth and another fluffing. Sometimes I do a better job brushing and combing than other days depending on how much time I have. The groomer fixes everything I miss:biggrin1: Usually thats alot


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I think typically think of "groomed" as what I do pretty much every day. &#8230; Complete comb-out, clean his eyes, brush his teeth and put his hair in a top knot. Sometimes we skip a day or two. I also "bathe" him (and blow dry him) about once a week.


Exactly tia Karen, this is pretty much my schedule two. So I would say I am groomed on a daily basis. So when peoples say they groom their doggie every 4 or 8 weeks, I don't know what they mean exactly.



> And I take him to the "groomer" for his nails and feet to be trimmed every three weeks.


Popi talked to my groomer, Violet, today about nail trimming. She said he could do it, but is probably not worth the $3 she charges to do it. I love my Violet :kiss: Popi said Violet, you do it!



> So for them, That trip to the groomer, which typically includes a bath, blow dry, hair cut and nails, is what they call "grooming".


Yes, then they need to be more specifics.



> So I don;t think there IS one set "definition".


Yes, and that leads to misunderstanding and confusion.......at least two this little doggie.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Popi talked to my groomer, Violet, today about nail trimming. She said he could do it, but is probably not worth the $3 she charges to do it. I love my Violet :kiss: Popi said Violet, you do it!


Kodi is a big fat baby about his nails. He complains so much when I do it that it's just easier to have the groomer do it. Also, while I can trim his feet well enough to keep his pads free of hair, etc, his feet end up looking "chopped". The groomer does a really nice job, so they are not dragging on the ground, but still look natural!


----------

